
Yes, there really is scientific consensus on climate change - ricklas
http://thebulletin.org/yes-there-really-scientific-consensus-climate-change9332#.Vw2ChZG0_eM.hackernews
======
throwaway2016a
The comments in this article really make me sad.

~~~
vixen99
Commiserations - but what is the point of your comment? You have a gut feeling
it's correct? I guess you mean that you agree with the proposition. Fair
enough but why not confront the hard arguments on either side?

~~~
throwaway2016a
You're right, I usually try to have more substance in my comments. This one
was a bit knee jerk.

I'm not confronting the argument because I'm tired of it.

I side with the article so the comments make me sad because so many people try
to justify why 97% is not really 97%.

I'm of the standpoint that addressing climate change is:

1\. Morally right because of the impact on future generations

2\. Good for the economy (creates jobs and lessons dependency on sources of
energy that are not harvested locally)

3\. Something the market demands (just look at Tesla Model 3 sales)

It's a win any way you cut it. The comments remind me that for a lot of
people, climate change denying is a religion not a reasoned opinion.

To those who read this who are deniers, please don't be offended and I don't
have the energy to defend climate change. But this is my opinion on the
matter.

